# Caravaner looking to convert but to what ?



## 100586 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi and thanks for reading my plea.
We are caravaners of some 20 odds years but have reached the stage where both car and van will need replacing soon so perhaps a change of mode is due.
We are attracted to Autospleeper and like the layout in the
Duetto Ford Topaz on VW & Sympany on Peugot.
The layouts appear much the same so the decision is which manufacturer.

The intent is for UK week ends then off to S/W France for next summer so any advise of which is going to be the most reliable would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance Dave & Denny


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave & Denny,

Welcome to Motorhomesfacts We had a Autosleeper Symphony for a few months and it was brilliant for weekends away and you could park it almost anywhere but for several weeks away in it it was a right pain and very cramped. Depends on how young you are really if your very active then yes is probally would be ok all the bed making etc. \hope you find what your looking for.

Jacquie


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Rather than just looking at the inside, sit in it and imagine that its got all your bits & pieces in it and its morning & you've just got out of bed .. . if you have any suspicions that its going to be cramped - it will.
Why not pop along to one of the rallies or meets & have a chat with the owners of the various makes/models - we're all proud of our particular vans & most would prob be pleased to show you the insides & discuss the good/bad points - the last thing you want to do is make an expensive mistake.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

As a converted panel van user I am biased to the VW but some people on this site might consider that only suitable for towing behind their main vehicle. One person's 'cramped' is another's 'compact'. I would start small that way you end up with the smallest you can use which may be the most efficient.

Good Luck

Frank

PS Me (6'1") my wife and two dogs have moved up from a Romahome which we had for 15 years and the two of us have just finished a 5 week holiday in Norway and Sweden


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

My main bit of advice is don't rush. I'll bet you don't end up with what you now think you want!. We were caravaners and really liked our 'van layout, and decided what we wanted was "our" 'van, with a cab stuck on the front. We looked and looked and eventually went for a completely different layout, and one we'd walked out of at the start of our search!


----------



## davoscar (Feb 28, 2006)

*Which MH*

We were caravanners for 30 years before switching 4 years ago; don't regret the change but it is completely different. You don't just set up base and then have a 'normal holiday' in the car - everything comes with you (that is unless you do as some and take another car) - now we like that and find it brilliant to stop on a cliff-top somewhere and have a brew!
The tendency is to stick with what you know; we thought at first we must have a rear u-shaped lounge ('cos thats caravan reminiscent) but in the end we didn't . As far as base vehicle is concerned our two have been an A/S Clubman on a VW and now a Pioneer Jolliet on Peugeot Boxer. The ride in a VW is very good as it has independent suspension but it is narrower and the gear change and hand-brake gets in the way when you move back, the Peugeot on the other hand feels roomier in the Cab and the handbrake is on the right so less cluttered; the ride is firmer because of the rear leaf springs but perfectly OK as you adjust. Both the Autosleepers and the Autocruise are excellent quality as regards build. They have both been coachbuilts and I note you are looking at van conversions; the same principles apply though!
There are of course a rash of new base vehicles about to hit the scene if you have enough cash to buy new...

You do need to take time, no substitute for lots of research which probably means shows Bath, NEC or perhaps York mind you I have to confess lots of choice is sometimes confusing! But it must be done - start with a clear idea of what you want as 'must haves' eg Sleeping,Ablutions, belted passenger seats, overall size etc and then 'nice to haves' finally in the end it comes down to cash and what's in the budget!

Have a great time and happy hunting


----------

